# Soapstone



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find uncarved (raw?) soapstone? I need some to make something for my wife for our anniversary. thanks!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

An artists store called Currys....... www.currys.com not sure of their locations but I know they do have it!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

i was on teh website there, i may check the actual store out as 100 lbs seems a little too much, no need for a life size sculpture!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

they have different sizes...3"x3", 4"x4" etc....and all the tools you could need for carving.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhmm curries will have some smaller sizes to work with...

I've always wanted to do something with stone! Could you show us what you make??


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

i certainly could.. i have 3 weeks.. times ticking,,, uh oh


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

this is just a first quick with the plasticine prior to just jumping in.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Curries usually has stone, but small sizes and expensive. 

I'll look into where you can get stone. I'll have to ask around but I think I can find some nicer local (well canadian stone anyways) cheaper.

Have you done anything in soapstone before? You'll need rasps, sandpaper and wax too.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

yea I have... but waaay back in high school. I went to my moms and actually found teh things my g-pa uses and lent me... man good thing i dont throw anythin away. and i mentioned i am doing something to the wife and said its about a sculpture (she knew i was up to something with plasticine) so she went out and got me another starter kit, I cant believe the stuff thats in it!


----------

